# Michigan Snow



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I hear it is going to be a rain snow mix possibly changing to a light snow at night Wed. and rain/snow Thur.
Im excited i want to salt (probably no plowing but its coming!!!!!!payup payup payup payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Just curious but isn't the pavement a little to warm to be salting? I know the pavement is way to warm here.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah it really is Im really getting trigger happy


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah I dont think we will have to worry about plowing or salting just yet, but damn wont it be nice to see the "white gold" fall from heaven?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS IT WILL wesport xysport payup


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

They're still calling for up to 2 feet of snow in on the western end of the UP for Wednesday and into Thursday..... Sounds like fun

The trucks are ready, and waiting...

I personally think that they have over-estimated the accumulation predictions here, but gotta be ready anyway. I'm guessing we'll see around 2 inches of snow. I think that for the most part, the snow/rain mix will stay too wet to accumulate


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We Could be possibly plowing GOOD snow by mid to end novemberxysport


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

*Started snowing this morning.*

The forecasters are right so far. Snow started mixing with rain this morning, and its sticking......grass, roofs and cars are gathering snow....


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

*another*

another one....


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

glenspot said:


> another one....


 The pavement is way too warm in lower Michigan to even think about getting the plow out.

Regards Mike


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW sweet!:bluebounc its been 7 months since ive seen that stuff!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What is that stuff??


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I love it!!!!!! It hasnt started snowing here yet, but they say in the next couple hours it is going to be a rain/snow mix and then light snow!!!! payup  payup


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I had an inch on my windshield and hood this morning. BRING IT !!!!wesport


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im ready for the snow!! Right after leaf clean-upspayup payup


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

SNOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! ITS SNOWING PURE SNOW NO RAIN!!!!!! FINALLY!! IM PUTTING ON THE PLOW RIGHT NOW!!!! Again im trigger happy!!!!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

You Guys are way too funny ...But hey ...we had some of that snow up here tday too. wesport


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I am watching, and waiting.............


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

My Local news said that Twin citys Michigan got 4 -6 inches of snow I seen the picture on the news.They said with wind gust it should be blizzard conditions anyone get this post some pictures for us.

RCGN
Brad


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a few pics of the UP I got off a snowmobile site for you guys to look at!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice!! I got out and plowed my drive although no accumulation. It was a test run:waving: and everything was working good  payup


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

*Wish that was here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

I wish I was there right now!!!!!!!!! Maybe my On the hook but no signature on the line yet customers will see those pics and sign those contracts here in central Pa. Cant wait to see Chocolate Town USA covered in white. I know that wont happen for a while yet.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Click on pic to see a great close up view.

This is out on my back deck here in lake Odessa mi 48849 at 10:30 this eve.

Surrre it sticks to the deck but the dirt Rd out front is just wet,,, yep grounds to warm here as well.,,, But I sure am likin the trend,, we may indeed see some good snowpayup in Nov. Heres hopen


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

They say it is going to rain/snow at the end of the week!!! Hopefully all this rain is setting a pattern for the winter months!! payup payup payup


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Some Snow next weekpayup


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

*First Snow In The North Country Of N.Y.*

Received 4" of the heavy stuff yesterday outside of Lowville where I am..And 6" up on Tug Hill. More coming next week.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Winter is here!! that definately stinks. It came 3 weeks to early for me i still have leaf clean-ups to do!!!


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*white gold*

White gold is the salt that comes out the speeder


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I hope Michigan Gets snow before the end of november!!! ANY INSIGHT???


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

SNOW BY WEEKS END HERE!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah it may snow but dont get excited............................Too Early ...ground is still soft, pavement is still a bit warm.........




PROFITS TOO ALL AND TOO ALLL A GOOD NIGHT!payup


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

A good cold night and it will all stick!  :crying:


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I hope we get snow before Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Not gonna happen,,, sunny the rest of the week with highs near 50

http://www.almanac.com/weather/index.php

but check this out!!!


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yeah, the 50's? What's up with that! Especially near the end of november. This is the beginning of the season where people are like "oh yeah the 50's, it's better than cold and snowy". On the news they've been like that when they talk about all the parades on thanksgiving because last year it was low 30's and windy, this year mid-50's. BOOOOO!!!!! I want cold NOW!!! :realmad:


----------



## greenjack (Jul 8, 2006)

the cold is coming hard and fast wednesday this week highs in the 30s with possible snow!!!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

greenjack said:


> the cold is coming hard and fast wednesday this week highs in the 30s with possible snow!!!


Everything that I have looked at is calling for high 30's to 40's all week. Accuweather says going to be nice for the next 15 days. Maybe a few snow showers by the end of the week.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

looks like the western counties might be getting something this weekend. Of course Wayne County I hear is supposed to get mostly rain, sleet and maybe some snow....hopefully they're wrong and we get the 5-8'' that the others are supposed to get!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We might possibly be looking at 6 INCHES!!!!!!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowman19 said:


> We might possibly be looking at 6 INCHES!!!!!!


Stop peeking!!!!!!:realmad:

Just kiddingpurplebou 
Hopefully we get some of the white stuff soon!!!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, We wont get any snow!

Im trying not to jinx us:waving:


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

*snow*

starting to change over from rain now.
lake effect thur:redbounce :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Its going from rain to freezing rain from freezing rain to sleet from sleet to snow. This is going to become very interesting. Just picked up a pallet of salt this morining, mounting the plow in the afternoon. Hope everyone has no problems and a first good Push. GOOD LUCK OUT THERE. 

Oh and watch out for the people that have to relearn how to drive there frickin car!!!:waving:


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Weather*

Every time I look at the weather I get more depressed. :realmad:


----------



## rollnthunder (Dec 7, 2005)

If we get any it will be very little


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

well this sucks!!! i woke up to nothing but rain, they say its going to change over and 2-5 inches of sleet, snow, and ice are expected.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yep, not a damn thing! Only a lot of rain. Yay, more rain to come too


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im going to trade my plows for rain coats!!!!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

paphillips;326783 said:


> Im going to trade my plows for rain coats!!!!


please do, because you know as soon as you do that, we'll get snow day after day


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Took the plow off because they said "No Snow" and today i wake up the ground covered and its snowing. This is stupid


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/showsigwx.p...ce1=Durand&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook

I don't know if this link will work, but the gist of it is 1-2" along the 69 and 59 corridors today and 1" tonight. FYI Marc


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We got crap!! The only thing it did was snow on and off for about 5 hours. Just enough to salt everything, I guess that will have to work for now. Hey Marc, you coming to the meet this weekend?


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow, is my face red! I thought everything I read on the internet was true! I am still planning on Sat. at 2:00. At Famous Dave's, right? Looking forward to it. Maybe an inch today and tonight and 1-2" for Wed.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Really? Wow atleast we will be salting, maybe plowing. Yeah 2:00 at Famous Dave's on miller rd. this Saturday!!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

It's been snowing here almost all day long. We may have to plow tonight.xysport


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

started snowing here about 430 now its 630 and all we got is ground covered. now its just flurries dammit snow already xysport heres my little snow dance.


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

payup hope we get enough to wash all that salt ive spread cus i would love to blow all the dust off my new western payup


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

yzf1000_rider;328853 said:


> started snowing here about 430 now its 630 and all we got is ground covered. now its just flurries dammit snow already xysport heres my little snow dance.


i second that dance xysport xysport xysport


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

dance monkey dance xysport xysport xysport xysport


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I fourth that dance. IO'm a dancin fool. xysport xysport xysport:redbounce I'll be at Famous Daves Also. Lets turn the place into PLOW DAVES.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Now thats what i am talking about, now if we can just get everyone to show up it will be sweet!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

kingplow;328881 said:


> payup hope we get enough to wash all that salt ive spread cus i would love to blow all the dust off my new western payup


What type of western salter did you get.?

Let hope for snow .............................I think


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Snowman19;329567 said:


> Now thats what i am talking about, now if we can just get everyone to show up it will be sweet!!


I hope you guys know Saturday afternoon at Famous Daves is Gay appreciation day. Half price ribs with extra bone. Hope you MEN have tight Levis.

Enjoy!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Just kidding LOL and i have nothing again guy men or women


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Everyone Coming to Famous Dave's Tommorrow?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Snow Predictions????

I predict Jan 8


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

December 24 2006. 5 Inches in Wayne, Macomb and other surrounding Counties..


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

PremierLand;335559 said:


> December 24 2006. 5 Inches in Wayne, Macomb and other surrounding Counties..


You think????


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Snowman19;335995 said:


> You think????


I dont think, I know


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im glad you are certain.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

IT NEEDS TO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!:yow!: :yow!: :yow!: :yow!:


----------



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

I had some people who were on the fence this year about paying seasonally or per plow... I bet this is the last winter for the seasonal customers.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

There seems to be a trend. 2003 Slammed with snow, 2004 not to shaby,2005 Garbage,2006 crap, 2007 lookin like poop. Lets hope for 2008. Seems to snow every three or four years. It's becoming the norm. Oh well go with the flow nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

If we get alittle warmer, We could mow and landscape all year!!! That would stink, I like the change. LET IT SNOW!!!!!!payup :waving:


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

The latest i heard was possibly snow for christmas eve night, christmas day, but they also said the storms that supposed to be bringing that is slipping south on us.:angry: 

Chris


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Snow, Maybe on tuesday for us!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sure!! Believe it when I see it. I have a bald spot on my head now from bored'm. Pulling my freakin hair outt for something to do.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

wtf???  we need snow.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

PremierLand;336006 said:


> I dont think, I know


ROFLMAO Too funny Mark....


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

We have a forcast of 1-3 inches Tonight and 1-2 Tommorrow hopefully thats true we might get 2 pushes in. that would be sweet


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

*In need of a salt spreader*

Does any one have or want to sell a tailgate type salt spreader? please let me know.;
thanks in advance


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

naco sent you a pm, I have a nice one used very little.


----------

